# My Mice (Pic Heavy!)



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

This is Junebug, I can't figure out her coat though any suggestions?



























This is Moo a long hair broken black. She is extremely skittish and acts like i'm going to hurt her. Is there anything I can do to help her understand im not going to hurt her?



























This is my PEW mouse, the proud mama of my first litter. ever!


















This is her sister, who is pregnant and will pop at any time now.


















These four bucks, are my feeder mice. They most likely will be gone in two weeks. I might keep one though for a stud.



























And last but not least the pups. They are about 11 days old, today!
These are the females.








These two sisters are inseparable.  








This is the little boy. He is so adorable. 








Probably the cutest photo evar! THe little male, and one of his sisters. Eyes not even open yet!









Those are my current mice, hope you enjoyed and can answer my questions


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Junebug looks choc to me, as for Moo's skittishness juts keep at ti slowley, start by jut putting your hand in her box so she can come to you and sniff you at her own pace. you could also offer her treats, but some mice are just skittish by nature.
I realy like moo and and the feeder buck in the second pic in the middle (the bottom midle one), if you thinking of keeping one to stud id keep him i like his ears.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay thanks I think that was the one I was going to keep! And do you think Junebug might be a light mock chocolate?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

She is to dark to be a lighter mock chocolate in my opinion.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay so then do you think she is just a mutt, because she seems to be lighter than the actual Chocolate mice?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mc.Macki Mice said:


> Okay so then do you think she is just a mutt, because she seems to be lighter than the actual Chocolate mice?


A mutt? You don't exactly get mutts in mice. You get what we would call poorly coloured or poorly marked mice. Mice, just like many things, can come in varying shades of the same colour.
There is what I call true chocolate which is b/b and mock chocolate which is.. cch/ce (I think) and lighter mock chocolate which is cch/c. The lighter mock chocolate to some is also known as coffee which from what I understand is a slightly darker version of a beige mouse. Mock chocolate and true chocolate are very much the same.

Though as I said, each colour has different shades depending on what they are bred to etc.
Your girl I would say is probably a mock chocolate or chocolate as I still think she is much to light to be a lighter mock chocolate.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you wouldnt know untill she was bred if she was a choc or mock. Each colour will come in various shades as cordane has said, if showing you want to meet the right shade for the standard but if not showing you can aim for whatever shade you prefur. You porberly wont find the deep dark rich choc shade in your tipical pet mouse but you can work to wards it with selective breeding if thats the shade you like. Personaly i prefur the milk choc shade over the dark choc shade.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Love Moo.....its a proper little scruff fluff...


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Haha yea she's so goofy she loves her wheel and doesnt seem to want to get off of it lol. And I tend to breed her but can't find any male fancy mice around at the moment, so I have to keep looking. If I were to breed both Junebug and Moo, what colors do you think I should breed them with?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

depends on what you want realy, i quite like pieds so if you bred moo to another pied or a mouse that isnt pied that has a pied parent you would get more pieds.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Now with the pieds..they are pretty common right? Like are they allowed in shows? Prob. not


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on your area, by me pieds seem common.
not sure if they have pet show by you but if they did you could, im not sure about propper show, your in the usa right? In the uk a pet type mouse wouldnt do well in a show as there so diffrent to the mice showing.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm from the US I think your right we are not that common with Mice being showed...it's mostly dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, and finches. I have never heard of a mouse like show in the United States... hmmm? And I don't know if I will even breed Moo, or Junebug. Junebug tries to dominate the male mice. It is very awkward she will even do it to Moo, any reason why she does that?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

maybe she is just bossy , I have one with a very bossy personality...


----------

